

Open Cloud for all - waxzce
http://blog.clever-cloud.com/Press/2013/01/30/open-cloud-month.html

======
delano
I'm interested to try it out for some components of <https://blamestella.com>.
Is there a beta for Ruby?

~~~
waxzce
please drop a mail to support@clever-cloud.com and we will add to the beta
start on 1 or 2 weeks :-)

------
steeve
Met these guys at Angelhack, cool guys with great tech. Go them!

~~~
waxzce
Thx a lot !

------
unholycrab
:-)

